# CHL holder killed defending manager/girlfriend



## Deaf Smith (Aug 19, 2008)

Lufkin shooting victim hailed hero, Hudson man charged with capital murder

By JESSICA SAVAGE
The Lufkin Daily News

Monday, August 18, 2008

A man who was shot and later died after defending his girlfriend during an attempted robbery at a Lufkin restaurant Sunday night was a "true hero," a manager said Monday.

Keith Edward Labrozzi II, 24, of Lufkin, died at a local hospital after being shot multiple times by a man attempting to rob his girlfriend, manager Katherine Lynn Jeffreys, 23, outside David Beard's Catfish King, 806 S. Medford Drive, at 10:36 p.m. Sunday. Jeffreys, who was shot through the ankle, is recovering at a local hospital, said Pam Minefee, another manager. The couple has two children together, ages 3 and 1.

"He was a true hero," Minefee said. "He saved his girlfriend's life and possibly others who would have been here."

Lufkin police have charged Brian Martin Womack, 19, of Hudson with capital murder. Womack is recovering from surgery at a local hospital where he is being kept under police guard. Labrozzi, who had a concealed handgun license, shot Womack in the abdomen during the incident, using a handgun he carried while escorting Jeffreys as she closed the restaurant before depositing the night's till.[/quote]

FULL ARTICLE


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 20, 2008)

> Keith Edward Labrozzi II, 24, of Lufkin, died at a local hospital after being shot multiple times by a man attempting to rob his girlfriend


R.I.P.



> Police later found Womack in a ditch alongside Ford Chapel Road near Renfro Street  a block from Catfish King  approximately 20 minutes after the shooting, the release stated. Emergency responders transported him to a hospital *where he is expected to recover*.


 too bad...****er should have died right there.


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 20, 2008)

Not only did he save the lady, but he also saved the lives of other people that would have encountered this thug in the future.


----------



## thardey (Aug 20, 2008)

It's especially scary that the thug shot first - they almost certainly would have both died if Labrozzi hadn't also had a gun, and the kids would have been orphans.


----------



## BLACK LION (Aug 20, 2008)

we need somone in office who will put more concealed guns in the hands of trained and qualified law abiding citizens.....


----------



## Deaf Smith (Aug 20, 2008)

thardey said:


> It's especially scary that the thug shot first - they almost certainly would have both died if Labrozzi hadn't also had a gun, and the kids would have been orphans.


 
That's the way I looked at it. Once he started shooting there was no real choice but to fight or die.

Deaf


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 20, 2008)

This story raises so many issues to my mind about the state of American society in general and gun crime in particular that I don't know where to start .

One thing is certain, my all-too-human empathy rests with the poor woman who has to live on having lost her partner and my all-too-human sense of justice regrets that the murderer did not also pass on to the only judgement that really means anything (the permanent revocation of the ability to reproduce).


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Aug 26, 2008)

Here's hoping for a good and terminal case of Peritonitis and Sepsis for our wayward robber.

It is unfortunate that our hero delayed firing a hair too long and fired too few rounds......the world would be better if he'd drawn and emptied it in to the guys chest a little more quickly.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Aug 26, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> This story raises so many issues to my mind about the state of American society in general and gun crime in particular that I don't know where to start .


 Start here......http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/6525967.stm

The only difference is that British law gave Thomas Fahey no legal right to be armed when he was shot in the chest during HIS robbery.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Aug 26, 2008)

Turns out two others were involved..... and they are in a world of trouble!

http://www.lufkindailynews.com/hp/co...ng_murder.html

Three charged in Catfish King slaying allegedly planned robbery
Police: Friend thought it was a 'joke'

By JESSICA SAVAGE
The Lufkin Daily News
Monday, August 25, 2008
A Hudson man and two Lufkin men charged in a robbery-murder at Catfish King allegedly talked about hitting the restaurant months before the deadly attack, according to an arrest affidavit.

The document released to The Lufkin Daily News through an open records request detailed conversations Lufkin Police detectives had with several people connected to Brian Martin Womack, 19, of Hudson, Robert Dewayne Buschman, 21, and Jarred Q. Berwick, 18, both of Lufkin. All three have been charged with capital murder.

Keith Edward Labrozzi II, 24, died at a local hospital Aug. 17. after being shot multiple times at 10:36 p.m. in the restaurant parking lot at 806 S. Medford Drive. Police said Labrozzi was escorting his girlfriend, manager Katherine Lynn Jeffreys, 23, as she closed the restaurant with the night's deposit in hand.

Womack allegedly surprised the couple armed with a handgun and shot Jeffreys in the ankle. Labrozzi, who was also armed and had a concealed handgun license, fired back and the two engaged in a shootout. Labrozzi and Jeffreys were both taken to a local hospital where he died and she was treated. Police later found Womack in a nearby ditch, an arrest report stated. He had been shot in the abdomen. He was treated at a local hospital, where he remains recovering under police guard.

Hours before the botched robbery, Berwick and Buschman allegedly delivered marijuana to an employee at Catfish King, an arrest affidavit stated. Berwick denied the sale when detectives interviewed him, but said he had delivered drugs there in the past. A manager who answered the phone at Catfish King Monday morning said she could not answer questions and deferred comment to the restaurant's operations manager who was not immediately available for comment.

Just before the robbery, Berwick, Buschman and Womack had been over at a friend's house. A friend told detectives he had seen Womack cleaning a pistol at the house earlier that evening, the report stated. The friend said Womack allegedly told him Berwick, Buschman and he were planning to rob Catfish King.

"He initially took this as a joke and jokingly requested to be allowed to join in," the report stated.

The friend said he later felt the robbery was not a joke and left. The next day he talked to Berwick and Buschman, who said the robbery had not gone as planned and they had left Womack in a ditch, the report stated.
Detectives taped a series of calls between the friend, Buschman and Berwick, which indicated the two had been involved in the robbery, the report stated.

During interviews with detectives, Berwick said he and Buschman had "discussed the ease with which someone could rob Catfish King" and that those conversations happened two to three months ago, the arrest affidavit stated. Berwick said Womack overheard those conversations, and denied his involvement in robbery, the affidavit stated.

Berwick said on the night of the robbery Womack gave no indication he was going to rob the restaurant, the report stated. Buschman denied any involvement with the robbery and told detectives another friend had helped Womack, the report stated.

Buschman, arrested during a traffic stop late Saturday, is being held at Angelina County Jail on a $1 million dollar bond for capital murder, along with bonds for aggravated assault and aggravated robbery. Bond for Berwick, who turned himself in Sunday, had not been set as of Monday morning. He has also been charged with aggravated robbery and aggravated assault.

Angelina County Jail Capt. Louise Marshall said Berwick and Buschman are being housed separately. Buschman is being kept in a medical cell under jail staff supervision after injuring himself Saturday night. Jail staff discovered Buschman repeatedly banging his head into a cell wall after being booked into jail.

"We had him in holding and he starting banging his head," Sheriff Kent Henson said. "He ended up having to get staples."
Vote for this story!


----------



## grydth (Aug 26, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> This story raises so many issues to my mind about the state of American society in general and gun crime in particular that I don't know where to start .
> 
> One thing is certain, my all-too-human empathy rests with the poor woman who has to live on having lost her partner and my all-too-human sense of justice regrets that the murderer did not also pass on to the only judgement that really means anything (the permanent revocation of the ability to reproduce).



The trouble with using the term "gun crime" is that it imparts the evil to an inanimate object; one could similarly use "blade crime" to slur you and make a case for confiscating your prized katana.... even though I'd far more likely expect you to be the one defending the intended victim.

One story should not raise doubts about our entire country, anymore than TKD can be condemned as a whole sport because of the actions of one nutty Cuban in Beijing. How about instead focusing on the fact that America still has people willing to risk their lives in defense of another? 

Finally, I would not assume the killer will survive to reproduce. Even assuming the shot to "the abdomen" did not blow apart the 2 things I hope it did... this is in Texas and the charge is capital murder. Texas actually means capital punishment when it says so.... but then, we get a lot of criticism for that as well... go figure.


----------

